# Reggie cuts one of the main Nintendo series; which one dies?



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Let's see... I'm thinking that out of ten answers, one person will say Mario.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2014)

What are we considering to be the main Nintendo series?


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 30, 2014)

Kirby please, no cares for Kirby. That or fire eblem.

I understand that people like them but I far prefer all the othhers listed.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 30, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Kirby please, no cares for Kirby. That or fire eblem.
> 
> I understand that people like them but I far prefer all the othhers listed.



Fire Emblem is actually huge. It just hasn't been around in NA as long as other series' have.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are we considering to be the main Nintendo series?



Omg I'm on mobile no wonder I couldn't see the options. 

I agree with Kirby.


----------



## puppy (Jun 30, 2014)

kirby lmao
the only kirby game ive ever enjoyed was air ride


----------



## magmortar (Jun 30, 2014)

plz don't kill kirby. if kirby dies, i die too. i vote for star fox because i have no taste.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 30, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Fire Emblem is actually huge. It just hasn't been around in NA as long as other series' have.



Did you not read what I put? I said I understand others like them but >>>>>PERSONALLY<<<<< prefer the others. .-.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2014)

I love Kirby but if this ever were to happen, Kirby would be the one to go. Of course, Reggie isn't the only one with a say in this =p


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 30, 2014)

Well it obviously wouldn't be Animal Crossing, considering there are so many fans of it out there and it just sold it's best selling series. My guess would be Kirby because all of the other options seem to be more popular series'.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2014)

kirby or fire emblem, i voted kirby tho


----------



## Hot (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd like to think that it would be Kirby. Though after seeing this ranking chart, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 30, 2014)

Kirbyyyy. He may not have that many good games, but it will be very sad to see him go. Imagine our cute little pink ball of turd disappearing into the void.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 30, 2014)

F-Zero.
It's already dead anyway.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> F-Zero.
> It's already dead anyway.



Same with Star Fox...

Honestly, it wouldn't make sense for any of these to be cut. Sure there scale may be slimmed down or something along those lines, but all of the options are profiting ventures and will certainly hold relevance in the gaming future.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 30, 2014)

no pls not kirby kirby is my favoritest ever

i vote fire emblem because i've tried to get into it and its just so.... boringgg...


----------



## CR33P (Jun 30, 2014)

WHAT NO KIRBY IS ONE OF NINTENDO'S SUPPORTING PILLARS
FIRE EMBLEM (sry)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

bye bye kirby


----------



## n64king (Jun 30, 2014)

I wouldn't kill off Kirby. I'm kinda surprised at this. I'd kill off Pikmin. I like it but you see less hype about it than the so called dead series like F-Zero or StarFox (even though the wiiu one)


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder who said Mario? It prints money.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 30, 2014)

i didn't know what to choose so i chose fire emblem
BUT SEEING ALL THOSE KIRBY VOTES NOOO ;_; kirby is so good idk what you ppl are talking about


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 30, 2014)

n64king said:


> I wouldn't kill off Kirby. I'm kinda surprised at this. I'd kill off Pikmin. I like it but you see less hype about it than the so called dead series like F-Zero or StarFox (even though the wiiu one)



NOT PIKMIN!If they ever killed of Pikmin,AC,or Zelda,I would start buying from other video game companies.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 30, 2014)

I voted Other for Metroid.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 30, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Same with Star Fox...


They're making a new one. The last F-Zero game was released 10 years ago.


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm saying Star Fox. I just never got into it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or F-Zero, but it's already dead.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know why people are voting Fire Emblem it's definitely more popular than Kirby.


----------



## puppy (Jun 30, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I don't know why people are voting Fire Emblem it's definitely more popular than Kirby.


my thoughts exactly...
fire emblem is better than a few things up there


----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2014)

I never really cared for Fire Emblem. I mean, I don't have anything against it, but out of those listed, Fire Emblem.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

Personally, I love Fire Emblem. I voted Mario, I know it's popular and all but I never got into any of the games. It's just not my thing I guess.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

Why so many votes for Fire Emblem???!?!?! Personally, I couldn't choose... I love all of those games too much. Well, I'm not actually a massive fan of Mario but Nintendo would never cut that.


----------



## Cyrilic (Jun 30, 2014)

Kirby still is meeting decent success in japan so he's actually less likely to go than we all would think. 

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ins_number_one_in_japan_as_hardware_sales_dip

The new Kirby game has almost caught up to Link Between Worlds. Which came out months before.

Actually, come to think of it. you said reggie, not Iwated so i guess you're talking North America releases. in which case, yeah, Kirby is more likely to stop being localized than Zelda would.


----------



## Murray (Jun 30, 2014)

i dont understand how reggie would be able to do this lol


----------



## Silversea (Jun 30, 2014)

Almost feel like the Smash "Series" would die first, since there are already a few good games in it already in existence.

Same for kirby though.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 1, 2014)

_nooo why fire emblem_ ;-;


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

Fire Emblem please.


----------



## Murray (Jul 1, 2014)

if nitnendo were to cut one i would say pokemon or animal crossing


----------



## Jawile (Jul 1, 2014)

is it bad for me to say that as much as i like animal crossing i wouldn't be very bothered if it were cut


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

Fire emblems main series??


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> is it bad for me to say that as much as i like animal crossing i wouldn't be very bothered if it were cut




Yes. Your a horrible person. Just kidding. :l 


 I picked Fire Emblem cuz.... I never really got into the games and I love all the others so.... yep.


----------



## puppy (Jul 1, 2014)

i actually wouldnt mind if animal crossing were cut either i just didnt want to say it first


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> is it bad for me to say that as much as i like animal crossing i wouldn't be very bothered if it were cut



You're not alone on that. I like AC, but at times it's not that fun.

---

Anyway, I'd say Kirby, though I'm easily starting to warm up to the series. Also why the hate for Fire Emblem? :l


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2014)

Kirby would be gone.

Mario is WAY too big, same for Zelda. They would never get rid of Smash after this year's E3. Pokemon is such a cash cow. Animal Crossing has recently risen to be big.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> Fire Emblem is actually huge. It just hasn't been around in NA as long as other series' have.



Which is why it would be cut. Reggie is in charge of NoA.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Which is why it would be cut. Reggie is in charge of NoA.



boom shaka boom


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

I like Fire Emblem but not as much as the other choices so I'd go with that.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 1, 2014)

Metroid. It is happening just as we speak.


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know, I play none but one, and *who voted Animal Crossing*


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 1, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> Metroid. It is happening just as we speak.



No way! Metroid will get a new game soon, I can feel it!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 1, 2014)

I feel its going to be Fire Emblem :/. Fire Emblem is boring to me.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> They're making a new one. The last F-Zero game was released 10 years ago.



Sorry, I had no idea (Skipped E3 this year). Now I'm hyped >_<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> Metroid. It is happening just as we speak.



Pretty much. With Kirby they can still target the younger audience and up; with Metroid you have to target adults, teens and horny children.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2014)

Smash bros because it sucks ****


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Murray said:


> i dont understand how reggie would be able to do this lol



He has the LASER EYES!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 2, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Smash bros because it sucks ****


U WANNA GO M8, WE CAN DEFINITELY TAKE THIS OUTSIDE





I kid I kid


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 2, 2014)

in terms of actual profitability i would say kirby


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd cut Fire Emblem, but as long as it isn't AC, Pokemon or Kirby, I don't care. Mario is the #1 bestseller, so cutting it would throw Nintendo into a deep cliff. Pokemon is also very profitable, as is Animal Crossing. Kirby is becoming more popular as well.


----------



## n64king (Jul 2, 2014)

I never knew Kirby wasn't popular.... easy games yes, but enough that people are "pfft bye kirby" ommgg *stabs self in the broken heart*


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Kick kirby to the curb 

Just don`t kill fire emblem or I might go on a rampage....


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

#endmario2k14

Just kidding, I would hope Smash gets kicked so quickly omfg I can't stand that series.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2014)

Mario is to Nintendo what Mickey Mouse is to disney. In other words, they'll never disappear... Same for zelda and pokemon. Idek why those three options are up there ;_;

I don't want any if them to be cut though :c


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2014)

Smash is also never getting cut.


----------



## OmegaRid (Jul 3, 2014)

Kirby is no longer a great series. Since Super Star Ultra, I never got into it and since the Collector's for the 20th anniversary, nobody takes Kirby seriously unlike games like Fire Emblem, Smash or Metroid. Actually, Metroid is digging its graves thanks to Other M but because Miyamoto is thinking a lot more about the series than anyone else at Nintendo, there's high hope to see a new game next year.

Mario is still relevant but I don't like how dishonest the reviews are right now: Mario is losing his shine. Zelda... well, it's Zelda! Pok?mon is helping Nintendo and a lot (but the 6th generation is boring). Smash... will help the Wii U. Animal Crossing is like Pok?mon: it helps the portable systems seriously so... I guess Kirby needs to go... F-Zero is probably dead thanks to Mario Kart 8 and Earthbound... I never understood its success... except for some characters. It's no longer mainstream, no wonder why no Earthbound characters are yet to be announced by Nintendo so far...


----------



## Stitched (Jul 3, 2014)

This is really awkward because I really love Kirby games.  I always have, though I admit they are a bit on the easy side, unless you're going for 100% completion in some of the games.  It's more of a nostalgia or emotional attachment to the series than the games being stellar.  Kirby is also my main in Super Smash Bros so >:U

Mario would never actually get cut (none of these will actually), but that's my pick.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

idk, i voted smash because it seemed the most likely? even tho i dont like fire emblem
but i also managed to skip over kirby and didnt see it
so my vote changes lmfao. definitely kirby.


----------



## Treeport (Jul 4, 2014)

Other.  Sadly, it'd be Metroid, lbr.  Despite being a well-known franchise that's been around since the start, it's pretty neglected.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 4, 2014)

somebody throw out kingdom hearts

kirby is amazing


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd cut Fire Emblem.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 5, 2014)

magmortar said:


> plz don't kill kirby. if kirby dies, i die too. i vote for star fox because i have no taste.


I agree 100%


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 5, 2014)

Kirby, in my opinion, is too easy and whatnot. It's pretty expendable, and I suppose Fire Emblem would be if it wasn't for it's bigger following after FE:A


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 5, 2014)

Tom said:


> Pretty much. With Kirby they can still target the younger audience and up; with Metroid you have to target adults, teens and horny children.



I played Metroid since I was really young,how the heck does that make me "horny." :_( That is EXTREMELY offensive...


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 5, 2014)

Kirby in my opinion.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 5, 2014)

They won't be cutting Mario anytime soon,that's Nintendo's icon game.They use that series for a lot of stuff,Nintendo revolves around Mario.Even if it isn't doing as well as some other series.

Animal Crossing most likely won't be cut.The last games in the series didn't do so well,but New Leaf was a big seller.I know a good number of kids at my school who play it.

Pokemon won't be cut.It's a very popular series,they have so much books,games,shows,and merchandise for that franchise.

Kirby might be cut.It's not very popular anymore...

Smash,who are we kidding.They won't cut a series with two new games that are coming out this coming year.

Fire Emblem is pretty popular,I don't see why they would cut that...

Zelda isn't getting cut.In the last few years it's popularity has blown up.It might even be more well known than Mario....


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 5, 2014)

I voted out Fire Emblem, but I was a little worried that a lot of people would vote out smash bros, I really don't want that one to go anytime soon!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

It's between FireEmblem and Kirby. Since I'm bias, I'll go with Kirby being cut. I'm a pretty huge FireEmblem fan.


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)

I would *like* it to be Zelda, but it would probably be Kirby.
And yes, I do hate Zelda games.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 6, 2014)

donkey kong


----------



## Cory (Jul 6, 2014)

Would Sonic count since Nintendo owns Sonic now? If the answer is yes, then get rid of Sonic.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I love Kirby but due to the other franchise's popularity, it would be the one to go if Nintendo had the choice. 

If it were up to me though, I'd ditch Zelda because I'm not really a fan of Zelda. I don't hate the series but it doesn't interest me. xD


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2014)

I think a *lot* of people are missing the point. It's not what you want to be cut, it's "which one is likely to be cut"


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I think a *lot* of people are missing the point. It's not what you want to be cut, it's "which one is likely to be cut"



I elect you King Disseminator. I vote Tomodachi Life off the island.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 9, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I elect you King Disseminator. I vote Tomodachi Life off the island.



I second your nomination. Let's get rid of these people once and for all.


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I think a *lot* of people are missing the point. It's not what you want to be cut, it's "which one is likely to be cut"



Either way that still shocks me that Kirby is #1. I mean they gave Kirby an Anniversary box over other "more popular" series. *flashes on Metroid*

I like FE but just not surprised at all, it's sorta niche for Nintendo.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 9, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I elect you King Disseminator. I vote Tomodachi Life off the island.



I third your nomination.


----------



## Solar (Jul 9, 2014)

I have to wonder who said Animal Crossing. I voted for Kirby.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 9, 2014)

All those kids picking Fire Emblem... 

I'm not too sure which I'd pick, they all have very fun games.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 10, 2014)

Skylanders.
*shoom*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 10, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> somebody throw out kingdom hearts
> 
> kirby is amazing


Kingdom Hearts isn't Nintendo.



sharkystriker22 said:


> I played Metroid since I was really young,how the heck does that make me "horny." :_( That is EXTREMELY offensive...


Doesn't make you horny, just the people who play it to see Zero Suit Samus.



Cory said:


> Would Sonic count since Nintendo owns Sonic now? If the answer is yes, then get rid of Sonic.


Sonic is still Sega's.



LanceTheTurtle said:


> Skylanders.
> *shoom*


Not Nintendo.


----------



## n64king (Jul 10, 2014)

Cory said:


> Would Sonic count since Nintendo owns Sonic now? If the answer is yes, then get rid of Sonic.



Oh my gosh do people really think Nintendo owns Sega now just because they appear in the same games sometimes?


----------



## Songbird (Jul 10, 2014)

Cut off the Donkey Kong series. :/


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 10, 2014)

bc we're talking about Reggie, I'm guessing this is just cutting it from NA? Im EU so I couldn't give a damn. Voted Fire Emblem, not a fan if those games.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow... Kirby and Fire Emblem are *exactly* 35-35. Although Kirby was better in the old days, Fire Emblem is going to hit its prime pretty soon.

SOMEONE BREAK THE TIE!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

someone up did fire emblem *not me*


----------



## Draco (Jul 12, 2014)

i voted kirby but up intil a week ago i would have voted Fire emb but i played it for 1st time on 3DS and loved it. Maybe keep kirby and Fire Reggie ?


----------



## Story (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow, I'm shocked people don't like Kirby like that. xD
He stars in really, really fun platformers.
Anyway, I voted "other" with any of these going:
Starfox
F-Zero
Or 
Punch-Out!!
You know, franchises that haven't seen much love recently.

Also, as a side note, I don't think Reggie has the authority to cut any of those franchises. But that's just a nit pick.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

how come reggie has the power to delete the whole series


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

ok who voted fire emblem!!!


----------



## Draco (Aug 6, 2014)

i thought we Settled this keep the games Fire Reggie? win-win right.


----------



## n64king (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol this board survives another day!

Omg who settled on firing Reggie? We do not agree to these terms and conditions


----------



## Draco (Aug 7, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol this board survives another day!
> 
> Omg who settled on firing Reggie? We do not agree to these terms and conditions



Well you did not here this from me but reason we dont have a new Advance Wars Game is cause Reggies Robot ate the prototype.


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 8, 2014)

I find threads like this ironic, considering 80% of you have never played a Fire Emblem besides Awakening.


----------



## Draco (Aug 8, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> I find threads like this ironic, considering 80% of you have never played a Fire Emblem besides Awakening.



in my case you are correct but i would bet you would lose that bet overall , but if you factor in fact i have been playing RPG's and TBS for a long long time that more then makes up for it. and again for Record i voted for Kirby, then said Fire Reggie which i think is a great idea, (Lol kidding but if nintendo reports a lose again he may get fired)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Mario needs to take a break for a while.
Also, why are people voting Kirby?
You guys obviously never played the awesomeness that is Kirby Triple Deluxe.
Besides, he never had a new game from 2006-2010. How does a Kirby fan like me would react to that?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

From personal opinion, while the zelda series is original, it gives me a headache, and most of the time I need a guide. I like a more relaxed playing style.


----------



## Story (Aug 9, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> From personal opinion, while the zelda series is original, it gives me a headache, and most of the time I need a guide. I like a more relaxed playing style.



Yeah, I'm kinda this way too. But different games for different people you know?
I actaully really like Kirby games because they are a more relaxed platformer as apposed to Donkey Kong or even Mario.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> somebody throw out kingdom hearts



brb crying


----------



## Locket (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Who voted Animal Crossing?
 2. Reggie isn't in charge, It would probably be the Head of all Nintendo.
 3. I have no idea what those games are, and so I just voted Pokemon, sorry.


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Besides, he never had a new game from 2006-2010. How does a Kirby fan like me would react to that?



Kirby Super Star Ultra came out in 2008.


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 9, 2014)

Draco said:


> in my case you are correct but i would bet you would lose that bet overall , but if you factor in fact i have been playing RPG's and TBS for a long long time that more then makes up for it. and again for Record i voted for Kirby, then said Fire Reggie which i think is a great idea, (Lol kidding but if nintendo reports a lose again he may get fired)



I don't understand why you are so defensive. It's actually true that a lot of Fire Emblem "fans" have only played Awakening. The series was going to die and Awakening was going to be the last game in the series, thankfully it was a hit.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 9, 2014)

Out of the ones up there, Fire Emblem. Everything else is either getting revived or prints money for Nintendo. Kirby is one of my favorite series and Kirby is quite popular in Japan, actually, so it probably wouldn't be cut. But F-Zero would be cut, since it's basically dead and nobody would really care.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Kirby Super Star Ultra came out in 2008.


That's a remake, not a fresh new game.


----------



## Draco (Aug 9, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> I don't understand why you are so defensive. It's actually true that a lot of Fire Emblem "fans" have only played Awakening. The series was going to die and Awakening was going to be the last game in the series, thankfully it was a hit.


 Defensive is strong word lets say Disagree  And Iwould not Say FE games are a Flop i would say GBA 1 did not bad given fact time of it's release the market was over played reason for me not buying it was i did not wanna lose my heros  but FEA fixed that and sales in US leaped up high plus 3DS is a great platforn for a TBS also note that wile Sales of FE in US were not that huge (ie pokemon huge) they were huge in Both EU and Japan.



Star Fire said:


> 1. Who voted Animal Crossing?
> 2. Reggie isn't in charge, It would probably be the Head of all Nintendo.
> 3. I have no idea what those games are, and so I just voted Pokemon, sorry.




Reginald "Reggie" Fils-Aim? is President and chief operating officer of Nintendo of America, the North American division of the Japan-based video game company Nintendo. and a such anwsers only  to 2 people   Satoru Iwata (Global President and CEO)
Shigeru Miyamoto (EAD General Manager)


----------



## Cress (Aug 10, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> That's a remake, not a fresh new game.



Almost half of the game was completely new. (Return of the King, the 2 Arenas, Helper to Hero, the Meta Knight one I forgot the name of and MINIGAMES!) So I count it as a full game, not a remake like Wind Waker HD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misuzurin said:


> It's actually true that a lot of Fire Emblem "fans" have only played Awakening. The series was going to die and Awakening was going to be the last game in the series, thankfully it was a hit.



Let's take a vote! Who's played a FE game other than Awakening? Bonus question: Who played a FE game before Awakening came out?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2014)

I picked Pokemon but should've waited a bit longer and pick other...was too hasty! I'm sure there's some other Nintendo series(like, MAYBE F-Zero?) that is more worthy of getting a cut. Am glad Metroid was NOT on this list though...that series needs some more love, SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## CrimzonLogic (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't cut any of them!


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

I could never get into Zelda. I'd get stuck on a dungeon and quit it and never touch my game again. Also, the creatures in ocarina of time always creeped me out.

As for Fire Emblem, I find it to be very boring due to how you play the game. No offense tonFire Emblem fans but that's just me.


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 10, 2014)

Draco said:


> Defensive is strong word lets say Disagree  And Iwould not Say FE games are a Flop i would say GBA 1 did not bad given fact time of it's release the market was over played reason for me not buying it was i did not wanna lose my heros  but FEA fixed that and sales in US leaped up high plus 3DS is a great platforn for a TBS also note that wile Sales of FE in US were not that huge (ie pokemon huge) they were huge in Both EU and Japan.



http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/25/fire-emblem-awakening-was-almost-the-last-game-in-the-series/ Hmm I wonder... I'm not just spouting nonsense. Please except the fact that there were some bad Fire Emblems that were consecutively released that even affected sales in Japan. 

I had only played Path of Radiance before Awakening and overall I think the series is okay. I'm a big Tactics Orge fan, so my standards are pretty high for Japanese SRPGs.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

KIRBY NEEDS TO GO... i hate that lil pink blob


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

Sigh...
Guess I'll go over there and play the classics of Kirby's Adventure, Kirby Super Star, and Kirby's Triple Deluxe.
Seriously, why do people want Kirby to die?


----------



## Beachland (Aug 11, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Sigh...
> Guess I'll go over there and play the classics of Kirby's Adventure, Kirby Super Star, and Kirby's Triple Deluxe.
> Seriously, why do people want Kirby to die?


You're not alone, I love kirby


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 11, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Let's take a vote! Who's played a FE game other than Awakening? Bonus question: Who played a FE game before Awakening came out?



yes to both


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2014)

Dump Pokemon please.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

6 People voted Animal Crossing....
Pffff.....


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2014)

Beachland said:


> You're not alone, I love kirby


It's definitely a series I MYSELF need to play more of!


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Aw, no! Kirby is one of my favorites.


----------



## Emily (Aug 11, 2014)

kirby or fire emblem :x
but probably kirby over fire emblem because when my sister played it on the wii it annoyed me a bit..
but i remember when i wa little there was a kirby tv show which was okay so im stuck


----------



## radical6 (Aug 11, 2014)

all of them will die. every series will die. reggie will kill all of them. nintendo will die.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 11, 2014)

tsundere said:


> all of them will die. every series will die. reggie will kill all of them. nintendo will die.



someones a debby downer


----------



## Cress (Aug 11, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> yes to both



Yay, me too!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

f-zero is already basically dead

captain falcon may as well be a smash rep at this point


----------



## Draco (Aug 11, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/25/fire-emblem-awakening-was-almost-the-last-game-in-the-series/ Hmm I wonder... I'm not just spouting nonsense. Please except the fact that there were some bad Fire Emblems that were consecutively released that even affected sales in Japan.
> 
> I had only played Path of Radiance before Awakening and overall I think the series is okay. I'm a big Tactics Orge fan, so my standards are pretty high for Japanese SRPGs.



About FE : i dont doubt sales were weak but as i said i never belived it Belonged on anything but handheld market.

As for Tactics Orge im a fan also played both 1 on N64 i think and 1 on GBA infact i still play GBA one to this day fav toons (Euphaire ,Lobelia and Rictor Lasanti.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 11, 2014)

whaa so many kirby haters :c I personally loved the games

i'd say mario series though


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 12, 2014)

The only bad Fire Emblem released in NA was Shadow Dragon.

All the noobs voting Fire Emblem will die.


----------

